
Holding public officials accountable with Twitter and Politwoops - denzil_correa
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/holding-public-officials-accountable-with-twitter-and-politwoops
======
danso
Unexpected, but good news nonetheless. I wonder if they'll be using it on the
presidential candidates as well? Also, what were the terms of the new
agreement?

------
cafard
It may be a fine way to hold officials accountable for stupid remarks. Now if
only stupid remarks were the major source of our political difficulties...

------
tommoor
A little unclear, is this an about-turn now that Jack's back?

